# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Calcolo avviamento tabaccheria

## mele884

Buonasera,  
come da oggetto mi ritrovo ad affrontare la questione dell'avviamento in seguito alla cessione di una tabaccheria. (rivendita ordinaria, quindi ditta individuale).  
La domanda è, il metodo secondo la formula seguente:  
"redditività media x coefficiente 3"  
e' da ritenersi corretto e tutt'ora "valido"..?  
Come procedereste voi?  
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Si, e' ancora valido, ai fini dell'accertamento dell'avviamento.

----------


## mele884

> Si, e' ancora valido, ai fini dell'accertamento dell'avviamento.

  Grazie Sig. Sciuto, 
ci sono altri metodi e/o è preferibile procedere in altri modi? 
Qual'è il suo consiglio, in merito, su come procedere..?

----------


## mele884

> Grazie Sig. Sciuto, 
> ci sono altri metodi e/o è preferibile procedere in altri modi? 
> Qual'è il suo consiglio, in merito, su come procedere..?

  Ultima domanda: nel calcolo entrano in gioco anche i redditi dell'anno della cessione o si procede solo per media del trienno precedente? Grazie mille!

----------


## mele884

> Ultima domanda: nel calcolo entrano in gioco anche i redditi dell'anno della cessione o si procede solo per media del trienno precedente? Grazie mille!

  mi scuso per le continue rettifiche ma vorrei precisare meglio questo aspetto per riuscire a spiegarmi meglio. Ci sono pareri secondo cui tale metodo "matematico" sia sufficiente e valido ai fini dell'accertamento, proprio come ha specificato lei. Tutttavia ci sono altri pareri, nonchè sentenze, che dicono che il calcolo dell'avviamento puo essere determinato secondo criteri diversi dalla semplice applicazione di una formula poichè entra in gioco la soggettività di alcuni elementi importanti.  
Al di la del fatto che entrambe le tesi possono essere vere, poichè non si smentiscono a vicenda ed entrambe (credo) siano ammesse, mi piacerebbe ricevere una delucidazione in merito e un consiglio su come procedere. 
Nel ringraziarla per l'interessamento le auguro una buona giornata!

----------

